# Split base turning



## Spinartist (Aug 28, 2016)

I finished a commission turning job today for a split base to go under a counter. I don't like to make (or to turn them!!) the glue up blanks so I told them to provide the blank. Finished pieces 18" at widest bead x 31" tall.
Maple- two separate pieces glued up @ 19" x 9 1/2" x 32" HEAVY!! The blanks could have been made smaller on one half since the diameter is only 10". I didn't expect them to make it before I could tell them how less wood could be used.




I trimmed corners  before setting pieces on lathe bed to epoxy the 2 blanks together only in areas that would be turned away. Screwed 6" faceplates on each end across the center joint using lots of screws. I have an adapter which allows me to screw a faceplate or a chuck onto a live center in tailstock. More trimming was needed with a power planer to get the blank to spin. Started roughing @ 200 rpms.





When someone else makes the glue up blanks the joints are frequently sketchy!!!!  Face shield & leather apron required!!!!! I added $$ for having to reglue 4 pieces that came off during turning. Might wear a nut cup for the next glue up I do!!





Turned the smaller end first just enough to get my banjo under, then stretch wrapped it to make sure it stays together while turning the large end. Then I stretch wrapped the large end & finished the small half. You can see more bad glue joints!! 





Top view of finished piece split apart.





Front view. Tada!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 17


----------



## TimR (Aug 28, 2016)

Dang, nice work. Would scare the doodoo out of me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 28, 2016)

Damn Lee - Very nice job. Don't know what he's putting on that counter but I'd be pretty comfortable parking my truck on it

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 28, 2016)

Awesome Lee! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 28, 2016)

WOW!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 28, 2016)

Too cool! Happy you survived the glue job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ray D (Aug 28, 2016)

Very impressive! Any idea what that blank weighed?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 28, 2016)

Ray D said:


> Very impressive! Any idea what that blank weighed?




At least 200 lbs before I trimmed it down.


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 28, 2016)

Great work! and they match perfectly  Did you "split" them with a bandsaw, or use the newspaper trick during glue-up?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 28, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Damn Lee - Very nice job. Don't know what he's putting on that counter but I'd be pretty comfortable parking my truck on it




I think its the main front counter in a hotel.


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 28, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Great work! and they match perfectly  Did you "split" them with a bandsaw, or use the newspaper trick during glue-up?



Neither, They were two separate pieces screwed together on each end with faceplates & epoxied only where I was going to turn away the wood where I epoxied them together. When I cut the stretch wrap off & unscrewed the faceplates they came apart.

Wish I had a bandsaw big enough to cut that in half!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 28, 2016)

You charged them how much extra for that lack of glue job??? Think I'd require them to stand next to me at the lathe while turning, if I ever did another project for them.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 28, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> You charged them how much extra for that lack of glue job??? Think I'd require them to stand next to me at the lathe while turning, if I ever did another project for them.




I texted picts everytime a piece came off!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 28, 2016)

Let me guess... They spread glue around, as they stacked the whole works, then wrapped it with 2 - 1 inch nylon ratchet straps? Or, did they set the garbage can on top of it to weigh it down?


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 29, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> Neither, They were two separate pieces screwed together on each end with faceplates & epoxied only where I was going to turn away the wood where I epoxied them together. When I cut the stretch wrap off & unscrewed the faceplates they came apart.



Duh, yea you said that before, I should have read more closely....


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 29, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Duh, yea you said that before, I should have read more closely....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 29, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Let me guess... They spread glue around, as they stacked the whole works, then wrapped it with 2 - 1 inch nylon ratchet straps? Or, did they set the garbage can on top of it to weigh it down?




I've no idea. They didn't use enough glue that's fer sure!!

It's going into The Palms Hotel/Resort on Miami Beach. I must go get some picts when it's done.
And NO @DonRatcliff , they're not hiring...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 29, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> I must go get some picts when it's done.


Yes indeed -- I'd like to see how these look in place and finished

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 29, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> their not hiring


They're not hiring

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bean_counter (Aug 31, 2016)

Lee you definitely have some cahones man. Looks like they were being cheap with just normal yellow glue lol.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 8, 2017)

Finally was sent photos of the legs installed! At The Palms Hotel/Resort on Miami Beach. Looks like back lit onyx. I'm going down to see it in person! Only 29 miles away.

Reactions: Way Cool 12


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 9, 2017)

Way kewl!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 9, 2017)

I should have charged them more $$$ !!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## chippin-in (Jan 14, 2017)

DAAAAANG!!! Nice work man

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 14, 2017)

Awesome! A satisfying conclusion to your efforts for sure...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 16, 2017)

they painted it? well, it still looks good anyhow....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 16, 2017)

I think its a very dark stain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

